# Abfrage in Batch Datei



## Angelika_25 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich mache eine Abfrage per Batch Datei machen und habe nun folgene Frage:

ich möchte das cmd mich nach dem Monat fragt und ich dann diesen zwischen 01 und 12 eingeben kann. und das bei falscher eingebe z.b 15 ein fehler kommt und ich es erneut eingeben muss..

so sieht es im moment bei mir aus:


```
echo Geben Sie den Monat (MM) ein und druecken Sie Enter...:
set /p mymonat=%1

@Echo Off

:Prompt
Set /P eingabe= Geben Sie bitte einen Monat zwischen 01 und 12 an:

if %eingabe% gtr 12 GoTo :Prompt
if %eingabe% lss 01 GoTo :Prompt

Echo Deine Eingabe war %eingabe%
```


nur leider funktioniert das nicht.. kann mir jemadn helfen?

vielen danke im vorraus


----------



## deepthroat (10. Februar 2009)

Hi.





Angelika_25 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache eine Abfrage per Batch Datei machen und habe nun folgene Frage:
> 
> ...


Was meinst du damit? Was funktioniert denn nicht?

Gruß


----------



## Angelika_25 (12. Februar 2009)

meine Frage ist übergebe ich mit dem Parameter?


```
set /p mymonat=%1
```


wenn ich dann weiter unten stehen habe


```
mybzr
```


----------



## deepthroat (12. Februar 2009)

Angelika_25 hat gesagt.:


> meine Frage ist übergebe ich mit dem Parameter?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst. Geht das auch in ganzen Sätzen? Was willst du denn damit jetzt erreichen? Was ist mybzr? Hat das noch irgendwas mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun? 

Gruß


----------

